#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Can someone explain me what is EMV chip card Technology?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

EMV chip technology is becoming the global standard for credit card and debit card payments.
I want to learn more about EMV chip card technology.


Can you guys explain me about chip card technology?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> EMV chip technology is becoming the global standard for credit card and debit card payments.
> I want to learn more about EMV chip card technology.
> 
> 
> Can you guys explain me about chip card technology?


EMV chip technology is becoming the global standard for credit card and debit card payments. Named after its original developers (Europay, MasterCard and Visa), this technology features payment instruments (cards, *mobile phones, etc.)*

----------

